# Amazon Sword Having Babies?



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

So my Amazon Sword started this funky looking deal at the top of the stalk and now the tallest piece seems to be "spawning" an new plant?? Any ideas, i tried searching on here and google but couldn't find any real info.

Heres some pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yup, that's just a runner with a new plant


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok thanks. Thats what I was thinking but I wasn't sure since I picked up 2 new RBP's last week.

Should I trim this part off and plant it? Whats the protocol on this deal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

theblackduck8907 said:


> Ok thanks. Thats what I was thinking but I wasn't sure since I picked up 2 new RBP's last week.
> 
> Should I trim this part off and plant it? Whats the protocol on this deal?


Let it grow for a bit. This chain can get like a dozen long so when you have a bunch and are all good size then trim and plant it.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok so I should let them grow a bit more then trim and plant. It doesn't look like the chain is going to get any longer or have more buds because it isn't growing past the top where this plant is forming


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I would actually recommend letting them grow a bit and then packing them up and shipping them to me, but your way sounds pretty good too


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Let it get a larger and see if the "runner" continues. If not once they are a decent size just take scissors and cut the stem a bit on either side of the actual plant. Then you can plant them


----------

